# MS Outlook 2003 (multiple email accounts)



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

I want to create multiple email accounts in MS Outlook 2003 but I dont want those accounts to share the same inbox and other personal folders. Does anyone know how to do this in the same way its done in OE. As in "Swich Identity's" where each account has its own set of folders?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

There are 2 ways:

1 - One Outlook Profile, multiple accounts within. Create an Information Store (pst file) for each, and use the rules wizard to redirect incoming mail to the correct one.

2 - Create multiple Outlook Profiles, one for each email account. Remember to set Outlook so that it asks which profile to use on start up.


----------

